# Dash removal - how?



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

I was thinking of removing the dash from my 85 Pulsar. I already know how to remove the instrument cluster. What I'd like to know is will removing the dashboard give me access to all the heater vents? This car is very old and in need of a severe cleaning. I'm not necessarily trying to remove the lower gray half of the dash, just the upper black part. It seems the only thing connected to that part is the clock. I have a Chilton book and it mentions draining the coolant first. Why would I need to do that? Can't I just take the upper dash off? I don't really want to pull the whole thing out.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

there are multiple screws that hold it one....and you have to remove the little vents on the dash under the windshield. center cluster(radio cluster) has to come out too.
its really not that hard....if you go around and remove the above listed stuff and a couple connectors it will come out with very little effort....i suggest removing the steering wheel too....


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Just the crash pad? When I took one off, I swear a few screws weren't able to be reached without having to remove the rest of the dash. Mainly the few tabs that hold it in from the front come down and have bolts that go through them from the back. That's on an 87 Sentra, may be different for you.


----------

